# How long to cycle tank



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I was wondering how long it taks to fully cycle a 75 gallon tank. I had planed on letting the tank go for 7 days, do think this is long enough.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

nah it takes hella long like a month


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

WOW didn't know it took that long thats for the help.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Buy bio-spira. 1 ounce treats 30 gallons. Approx. $10.00 an ounce. You will need 2 1/2 ounces. Between 24-36 hours for cycle.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah or you can go week by week and just check your water level and add some goldfish to help the cycle go along


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

i would say just wait it out and make sure its cycled i just had some prblems due to an uncycled tank


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

So far on my tank all levels seem ok, except the PH and amonia. Ph is at 8 and the amonia is at .5. I'm not in any hurry to put my RBP in there cause dont wont to loose them. I have been putting in Biozyme into the tank to help it to cycle faster. The tank seems to be doing well as far a TEMP now that it is stable I put one gold fish in the tank in hopes he will also help the progress of the tank. I also took the filters from my 55 gallon tank and rinsed them out in the 75 gallon tank to also help the cycle.


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

Dont bother wasting your money on biozyme and cycle both of them combined didnt do as good of a job as bio spira. I had a tank running for over 2 weeks using biozyme and cycle and my tank wasnt even cycled so i added bio spira and 24 hours later my water readings were perfect.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Cycling usually takes 30days.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Depending what cycling process you plan to use, varies the time line. As said, Bio-Spira would def be a great aid in cycling tanks for a speedy procedure. But if you have more time than money, I suggest you build up ammonia/nitrate balance, bacteria to cancel out and using feeders as an alternativer to test the water.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

just add Bio-spira and do water check up to find out how is your water parameters.
just remember ammonia and nitrite should be 0 ppm and nitrate 20-40 ppm, and your tank is cycle.

Good Luck


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm going to pick up some BIO-SPIRA tonight when i get my feeders to speed up the process. The tank isn't doing bad so far the main troubel at this time is the PH at around 7.8-8. Thanks for all the help EVERYONE!!!


----------



## hgsmitty (Oct 10, 2003)

Finaly found BIO-spira today and have already got in the tank. Hopefully with the tank running for 7 days and the BIO-spira i will be ready to put my P's in on 4 Nov. 03.


----------

